# Anybody suffering from vaginismus gone through IVF?



## smiles123 (Dec 4, 2010)

I suffer from an acute condition of vaginismus where the muscles around the vagina tighten involuntarily when penetration of the vagina is attempted making penetration painful and impossible. To make matters worse, my body shape has a classical android shaped pelvis with very tight muscles around the opening. Even when I am under total anesthesia with no control over my muscles, the Dr finds it difficult to probe inside. 

I wonder if anyone suffering from similar condition had gone through IVF and how did she manage an internal scan? I have asked my local IVF clinic to use anesthesia or atleast use a local numbing gel while doing the scans, egg collection and embryo plantation. But the local clinic is not licensed to use anesthesia and will not use local sedation for scans. Their take is if I cannot bear an internal scan without sedation, I cannot proceed with IVF. I am so dissapointed! Are there any alternatives?


----------



## mandark (Apr 6, 2011)

I have not done IVF, but I have definitely found legal ways to use topical anesthetics. My gynecologist was able to prescribe me a lidocaine-based cream; maybe yours could do the same, and you could apply it before the internal scans.


----------



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

Smiles - hun I am feeling you pain    , I have vulvar vestibulitus which lead to vaginismus for many years and the one thing that has cured it is ivf procedures. I know that sounds crazy but my total desire for children of my own made me face up to it and deal with it. I have just had my 4th tx and have found things so much easier. Some ideas to help:


Have you looked online and seen the vaginismus dilators you can buy. They are hand held and start small and then go up in size. They are very similar to the scanner they use for ivf but start much smaller. This way you can practise at home before hand and build up to the bigger size. You can actually learn to control those muscles with lots of practice and concentration.
when I go for a scan I tell them that I have vaginismus and that I would like to insert the scanner myself - they often leave me for a minute of two to do this - as soon as you are past those muscles you will not have a problem and the doctor can then come back and move it around without a problem. I assure you removing it is a lot easier and the Dr can do this.
Egg collection/ET - they will use a speculum the same as when you have a smear. Again for all my ETs and 2 EC I inserted this myself first then they sedated me. They may think its a bit unusual but it works if you do it yourself you can concentrate on your muscles. I have even had comments that it was easier me doing it myself  
Egg collection - my latest clinic uses deep sedation so you are totally asleep and so it is not an issue. Consider finding a different clinic that does this rather then not do the ivf
Hun you can do this I promise you. If I can be of any help pls pm me xxxxx

Sparkly xxx


----------



## smiles123 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you Sparkly & Mandark. Those are good suggestions

If anyone is reading this threat, glad to say I have overcome this. This is how I did it...
1) when they put the probe in and you tend to clinch, ask them to stop and then first clinch a bit harder then relax. It does the miracle.
2) Its true what sparkly says....that once inside you are ok. Though your abdomen might still hurt with the nudging of ovaries
3) The tricky bit is the speculum and it tries to push against the wall to open up. And instant reaction is to cringe. So opt for heavy sedation for both EC & ET. Although they say conscious sedation, I requested them to keep topping up to ensure I am asleep. And it actually works quite like anaesthesia. I didnt even realise any part of the surgery

I am so much confident now that I could go through this. 
I am in my 2 weeks wait. So hope all goes well.

Baby dust to all!!


----------

